# Winter in Almeria



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Were coming to rent (before we buy) in Jan 2015 and was wondering what we can expect from a weather point of view.
We are planning to be inland about 30 to 45 mins from the coast
Thanks 

Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DaveandLiz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Were coming to rent (before we buy) in Jan 2015 and was wondering what we can expect from a weather point of view.
> We are planning to be inland about 30 to 45 mins from the coast
> ...


Jeans and tee-shirt weather for sunny days, but warm coats, jumpers, boots etc... for the evenings and for inside - lots of tiles and central heating is rare. It can rain too, so waterproofs 

Jo xxx


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I use Weather Underground:

Almeria, Spain Forecast | Weather Underground

Scroll down and you can select a weather station nearest your chosen location. Click on it and you can select day/month/year to see weather history for your chosen period. It gives you an idea of what to expect although, of course, it is _weather_ and some variation is normal!

This is also useful for assessing the climate around Spain, although only showing average temperatures, with London data also shown as a comparison:

Montly Climate Maps for Spain and Canary Islands


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jojo said:


> Jeans and tee-shirt weather for sunny days, but warm coats, jumpers, boots etc... for the evenings and for inside - lots of tiles and central heating is rare. It can rain too, so waterproofs
> 
> Jo xxx


A warm dressing gown and slippers (for inside, although we see people going to the corner shop in them here) - seriously!


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Saves getting dressed I suppose !


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

DaveandLiz said:


> Saves getting dressed I suppose !


I was absolutely amazed when I first saw that here, and thought "that's one habit I'm never going to adopt in an effort to fit in"!

I have been reading reports over the past few years, though, of some supermarkets banning shoppers coming into their stores in the UK wearing pyjamas, or parents taking their children to school wearing pjs, so perhaps it's catching on.


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Its a long way off before I head into the street in my nightwear......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I saw a fair few mums walking their kids to school in onesies last winter..... & it wasn't even a cold winter!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

It's quite common for women of a certain age to put a _bata_ or housecoat on over their normal clothes to wear inside and out. When you think about it, it makes a lot of sense, like having a long knee-covering, thick, warm cardigan with pockets. I'm thinking of going native in the coming months. I do draw the line at walking down the road in slippers, though, unlike some of my neighbours.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

DaveandLiz said:


> Its a long way off before I head into the street in my nightwear......


Me too, I'm not going out naked for anyone!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

By and large, the further inland you go, the higher up you will be and so the lower the temperatures. If you're looking at around 45 mins from the coast you're looking around Arboleas/Albox? These can be very windy and cold in winter. I was there January 2013 looking at properties and was very bleak.

There are plenty of places a little bit inland that would probably suit you fine and if cost is an issue then you will probably find them the same if not cheaper than the aforementioned places. Of course you then you have the best of both worlds, don't have the hustle bustle of a coastal resort, yet you're only around 15 minutes from there. 

And actually, in the winter, the coastal resorts of Almeria are fairly quiet. It's not like the costa del sol or costa blanca.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Only one place to be in Spain in the winter. The Canary Islands!


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

we live near vera and last year it rained about twice in the day one was xmas day and about 3 times during the night our indoor temp the lowest was about 14c with no heating on


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

rangitoto said:


> we live near vera and last year it rained about twice in the day one was xmas day and about 3 times during the night our indoor temp the lowest was about 14c with no heating on


I can live with that, thanks


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

DaveandLiz said:


> I can live with that, thanks


Vera is on the coast though, so if you're going to be 45 mins from the coast, then temps will be much lower of course.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Echo , the coast is MUCH warmer at night. Aguilas ,on the coast in Jan at night = 11 or 12. 5 miles inland at Los Arejos = 6 degrees. For my horses it was the difference between UK winter weight rugs and none at all. The wind too can be biting if it blows off the mountainsides.


----------

